
Google provides data on U.S. political advertising - okhan
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-google-advertising/google-provides-data-on-u-s-political-advertising-idUSKBN1L022Y
======
mtmail
possible duplicate of yesterday's
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17768877](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17768877)

